# substitution for sea fan?



## praline3001 (Dec 29, 2014)

I started up a Marimo moss ball bowl. I am sure all of you have seen these tiny nano bowls with sand, 2 or 3 tiny seashells and a moss ball ~ and a small piece of sea fan to give the bowl height.

The US has put tighter regulations on these natural sea fans as well as them quickly becoming endangered. I would feel like crap every time I looked at my little moss ball knowing I played a part in destroying a natural reef just so I could be "in style" with my marimo moss ball set up.

Has anyone come up with an idea that is more sustainable but looks just as nice? I do not want fake plastic but do want to use something sustainable.

I was thinking about cutting a branch from one of several bushes or trees I have in my own backyard but not sure how I could do this safely. The bowl will just be for the moss ball EXCEPT if things are looking a little slimy I want to toss in a dwarf shrimp for a few days and after he picks up the joint throw him back into my larger tank.

Any suggestions that would work, not be tacky or childish?

Just in case there is someone who isn't sure what I am talking about here is a picture of one. 
https://img1.etsystatic.com/005/1/6347691/il_fullxfull.371909609_293t.jpg


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey Praline,

I don't really know why they have these two things together. As you said the fan is a marine sp. and the moss ball is from a giant freshwater lake(Marimo to be exact) in Japan. Try using a dried branch from a ornamental bush like Boxwood. It will give the same effect - just trim the branch to how you like. That way you can add quite a few!


----------



## praline3001 (Dec 29, 2014)

HDBenson said:


> Hey Praline,
> 
> I don't really know why they have these two things together. As you said the fan is a marine sp. and the moss ball is from a giant freshwater lake(Marimo to be exact) in Japan. Try using a dried branch from a ornamental bush like Boxwood. It will give the same effect - just trim the branch to how you like. That way you can add quite a few!


As long as I scrub it I can use branches from my own backyard? I wasn't sure if they would hurt anything.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Scrub and boil.


----------



## praline3001 (Dec 29, 2014)

HDBenson said:


> Scrub and boil.


Done. It looks cute too! I used a small end branch from my blueberry bush as I keep it organic. 
I figured organic would be better so as not to kill my wee little moss ball. 
I have it on a little shelf and it looks adorable. I will most likely just change the water of the bowl using my fish tank water. If I get bored with it I can throw the moss ball in my fish tank but for now its cute!

I used stuff I had around the house and mine looks as cute as the ones Pottery Barn sells for a billion dollars.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Cool! Do you have a picture yet?


----------



## praline3001 (Dec 29, 2014)

HDBenson said:


> Cool! Do you have a picture yet?


I will take one right now =)


----------



## praline3001 (Dec 29, 2014)

APC meet Ralph and Alice 

I used rocks because ..well I had rocks. I will add sand when I remember to pick some up while at the store. The branch is from a blueberry bush in our backyard.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Very Nice!!


----------



## praline3001 (Dec 29, 2014)

From what I read if keeping the balls in a bowl of water the water needs to be changed 2x a week. For now I am just taking some tank water and filling it with the tank water. My tank water has nice levels and already has fertilizers and trace in it and no chlorine. Everything I read said tap water is fine to use with them but since I had the tank water I used it.


----------

